# Signature



## Baggies Man (15 Aug 2013)

Hi folks.
No matter how hard i look i just cant find where to add a signature, Ive looked through the dropdown menu, Profile page, personal details, preferences etc etc, but cant find it.

Any tips would be appreciated, thanks. Mark.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2013)

It's because you are a new member.
You will have to post a few more times before the signature becomes available to you.
Cheers,
Ian.


----------



## Baggies Man (15 Aug 2013)

Ah ok mate, mystery solved. I'll stop banging my head against the wall in frustration now.


----------



## Mvm1 (31 May 2018)

Well, now I see why I can't add a signature...


----------

